# The/a hospital is a place



## Şafak

Hola a todos, 

Me gustaría saber si entiendo el siguiente uso de los artículos en español y en inglés correctamente:

Se usa un artículo definido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general:
*Español*: _El caballo es un animal muy noble. _
*English*: _The horse is a very noble animal._

Al mismo tiempo, por lo que sé, en español se puede usar un artículo indefinido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general también :
*Español*: _Un hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos._
*English*: _The_/a_ hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment.   _

Pero no estoy segura que sea posible decir: _*A *hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment_. Por lo que sé, en este tipo de oración normalente se usa "the" porque definimos la palabra. 

¿Podrían disipar mis dudas acerca de eso?

Muchas gracias de antemno.

Saludos cordiales.
JW


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

A hospital (in general) is a place where...
The (specific) hospital I go to...


----------



## Cholo234

Jennifer Weiss said:


> ¿Podrían disipar mis dudas acerca de eso?



"We use _the_ before a noun (singular, plural or uncountable) when our listener/reader knows (or can easily see) which particular person(s) etc. we are talking about."

_I'm going to *the post office*.  _(The listener knows which:  the usual one.)
_Is there *a post office* near here?  _(Any post office.)

The listener may know which one we mean because there is no choice -- there is only one (e.g. _the sun, the moon, the earth, the world,_ etc.) or there is only one in our part of the world (e.g. _the government_).  (Practical English Usage)


----------



## Şafak

BLUEGLAZE said:


> A hospital (in general) is a place where...
> The (specific) hospital I go to...



Thank you for your reply. Nevertheless, if we apply the same logic to the horse sentence, we'll get something incorrect:_ *A* horse is a very noble animal_. This is not correct in my view.

Hence, it seems like the article use largely depends on the word we define: we can't use an indefinite article to define what horses are usually like and we can't use an definite article to define what hospitals are usually used for.


----------



## Cholo234

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Pero no estoy segura que sea posible decir: _*A *hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment_.


1. "Sometimes we talk about things in general by using _the _with a singular countable noun.
_Life would be quieter without the telephone.
Schools should concentrate more on the child and less on exams.  _
2. We can also generalize by talking about one example of a class, using _a/an _(meaning 'any') with a singular countable noun."
_A baby deer can stand as soon as it's born.
A child needs plenty of love.  _

When we generalize about members of a group, we usually use no article. But if we talk about the group as a whole – as if it was a well-known unit – we are more likely to use _the_, compare: 
_Nurses mostly work very hard.
*The nurses* have never gone on strike.
*Farmers* often vote Conservative.
What has this government done for *the farmers*?
It's difficult for *railways *to make a profit. _(any railways)
_*The railways *are getting more and more unreliable. _(all well-known railways)

(Practical English Usage)


----------



## Şafak

Now I see. Thank you very much for the reference.


----------



## BLUEGLAZE

Jennifer Weiss said:


> The horse is a very noble animal.


Here you are not talking about a specific horse but about the species or category.

cross-posted


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Hence, it seems like the article use*d* largely depends on the word we define: we can't use an indefinite article to define what horses are usually like and we can't use *a* definite article to define what hospitals are usually used for.




No, well, actually, you can. Although with a different sense:

'The hospital is a type of public building.'
'A horse has many uses. Foremost amongst them is that of traction, either in transport or intended for agricultural tasks.'


It is not so much to do with what type of noun it is, as much as with how you are using or considering it.

Both 'the' and 'a' can be used in a general sense, referring to things in general, but the difference is one of 'abstraction'.

'The' implies a more abstract view of the noun or thing you're talking about. It refers to the thing in an abstract way, as a concept; as a category or type, not as the actual thing itself (as Blueglaze said above; as 'a species or a category');

'The horse is a noble animal.'


Conversely, 'a' points to a more concrete and specific use of the noun. This has a more concrete sense;

'A hospital is a place for receiving treatment.'

Another possibility is using the nouns in the plural, without any article;

'Horses are noble animals.'
'Hospitals are places for receiving treatment.'


Anyway, I do agree that there's still something about each particular noun, which in some cases don't lend themselves to the use with 'the', as in the case of hospital.

With 'hospital', we tend to view it as a more concrete thing, as we seem to prefer the use with 'a'.

Only if you made more explicit an abstract sense of the term would it seem to work with the definite article;

'The hospital (its concept or function) was only developed through a gradual process of evolution across the centuries.'


----------



## Şafak

Thank you for your replies. 

May I ask you one more thing? As far as I understand, the following sentences aren't correct for the same reasons provided above. Right? 
_*- UN *caballo es un animal muy noble.
*- EL *hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos._


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Yes, I think so. 

In those examples, you would rather use the plural;

'Los caballos son animales nobles.'
'Los hospitales son lugares donde se trata a los enfermos.'


----------



## gengo

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Al mismo tiempo, por lo que sé, en español se puede usar un artículo indefinido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general también:
> *Español*: _Un hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos._
> *English*: _The_/a_ hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment.  _
> 
> Pero no estoy segura que sea posible decir: _*A *hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment_.



Yes, that sounds perfectly natural.  However, "hospital" may be a bit unusual, since in AmEn we usually use the definite article to talk about being admitted:  She's in the hospital.  (They don't do this in BrEn: She's in hospital.)

Therefore, while "a" would be preferred for most such nouns, both articles can be used for hospital.

_A hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment._ (general statement)
_The hospital is a place where the sick receive treatment._ (can refer to all hospitals, or one specific hospital)

However:
A garage is a place to park a car. (general statement)
The garage is a place to park a car. (referring to a specific garage)


----------



## FromPA

BLUEGLAZE said:


> A hospital (in general) is a place where...
> The (specific) hospital I go to...


I think the noun “hospital” presents a special case in AmEng, and you can use either one to refer to an unspecified hospital.  The British would say that someone is “in hospital”, but we would say someone is “in the hospital” (referring to the person’s situation rather than to a specific location).   So, I could see myself saying “the/a hospital is where you go to get treatment.”


----------



## Wilkko

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> May I ask you one more thing? As far as I understand, the following sentences aren't correct for the same reasons provided above. Right?
> _*- UN *caballo es un animal muy noble.
> *- EL *hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos._


Creo que es español este tema es algo más libre que en inglés, pudiéndose optar por varias opciones en algunos casos.

En los ejemplos que comentas:
- *El* caballo es un animal muy noble. -> Esta es la opción "idiomática" y natural en mi opinión. Con "un" caballo nos podemos referir a uno en concreto, y no a la especie como se pretende, para especies en general es "el/la, los/las".

- *El/Un* hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos. -> Aquí es más libre, ambos suenan bien definiendo.
Los nombres *contables*, como los hospitales, *permiten ambos*, los *no contables*, como la gravedad, *no*: "la gravedad es una ley física" sería correcto, "una gravedad es una ley física" estaría mal.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En el foro de "Sólo español" hemos tenido una discusión interesante sobre el tema.
Tambíen comenzada por un ruso, casualmente:

Un ratón/el ratón es un mamífero roedor


----------



## Şafak

Sí, el hilo ya lo vi .   Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rosamariama

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Se usa un artículo definido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general:
> *Español*: _El caballo es un animal muy noble. _
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, por lo que sé, en español se puede usar un artículo indefinido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general también :
> *Español*: _Un hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos._


Hola, @Jennifer Weiss. Más que sumar explicaciones a la que ya hay, te propongo el 'recurso Google'. P. ej., a mí me sale:

- "*el *caballo es un animal muy noble" (1.040 resultados)
- "*un *caballo es un animal muy noble" (10 resultados)
- "*los* caballos son * nobles" (... resultados)

y tanto por la cantidad de resultados (que cuando las cifras son muy dispares, sí pueden ser significativas) pero, sobre todo, por la lectura de los contextos donde aparecen, yo creo (no sé) que pueden ayudar a que uno/a mismo/a *infiera *algunas reglas generales que le resulten operativas (una aprehensión más bien intuitiva, si funcionara _para ti, _como estudiante, el recurso).
Asimismo, te propondría que escribas en el mismo buscador (tal y como lo pongo aquí):

- "un caballo es
- "el caballo es

y, si te funcionara igual que a mí (que no lo sé) ya el propio buscador ofrece un listado de opciones para completar la sentencia que, como antes, considero que podrían ser, ya _por sí, _significativas (explicativas/ilustrativas).

En cuanto a _hospital_, es más ambiguo. Aun así, los resultados que me salen con las siguientes frases son:

"*Los* hospitales son lugares donde se trata a los enfermos" 1 resultado (el de este hilo).
"*Un* hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos." 1 resultado (el de este hilo).
"*El* hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos." 10 resultados (el de este hilo + 9).
En todo caso, creo que "técnicamente" sería útil hacer una distinción en tu planteamiento inicial “*hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general*” matizando esta idea en dos sentidos principales:

- *DEFINIR* _vs._* (DEFINIR + VALORAR)*: Un diccionario puede poner la frase "El caballo es un animal muy noble" como ejemplo de uso, pero esta frase no puede formar parte de la *definición lexicográfica *_en sí_, pues decir que es *noble es una valoración* subjetiva (aunque estuviera de acuerdo todo el planeta, _noble_ sigue siendo un _adjetivo valorativo_. [Creo que esto ocurriría igual en inglés _The horse is a very noble animal_ y, supongo, en ruso). Ejemplos de una *definición valorativa *son:

_*El *caballo es un animal muy noble _(_*Los *caballos son nobles_).
_*Los *ratones son (unos animalillos) muy graciosos/ listos/ sucios…_
_*Los *hospitales son un lugar inhóspito / seguro / ..._
En el sentido estricto de *definir *(describir el contenido semántico de una palabra, su concepto –sin hacer valoraciones–), yo utilizaría como _regla general _operativa, preferentemente *un/una *(en singular) o (como 2ª opción) *los/las* (en plural) con todo tipo de sujetos (***):

¿Qué es *un* gamusino? / ¿Qué son *los* gamusinos?
¿Qué es *un* calvero? / ¿Qué son *los* calveros?
¿Qué es *una* ergástula? / ¿Qué son *las* ergástulas?
Y el que responde dirá:

Es *un*/*una*…
Son *los*… /Eran *las*…
(***) Excepto (como excepción más relevante) cuando nos referimos a _*conceptos abstractos*_:
- ¿Qué es *el *amor/ *la *libertad / *la *asertividad / *la *sororidad? (***un/una).​
¿Te sirve este planteamiento o es más _mareante_?

Un saludo


----------



## Wilkko

Muy de acuerdo con lo del buscador. Siempre es buena opción para ver la opción más común según el número de resultados obtenidos.

Yendo al caso en castellano, creo que es más simple y menos rebuscado de lo que puede parecer, no tiene mucho que pensar si se da con la tecla, y para mí la tecla es, como comentaba antes, *si la palabra es contable o incontable*.

*En la práctica*, para el uso de "el" o "un", *una definición o una descripción/valoración general son lo mismo*. Lo subjetivo (o no) de lo definido o descrito muchas veces puede ser debatible, es irrelevante, *ambas funcionan igual gramaticalmente*. Alguien puede querer hacer una definición y usar una "mala" definición, que sería más una valoración, pero seguiría la lógica gramatical.

Por lo tanto, yo me centraría *solo *en si es contable o incontable la palabra definida o descrita subjetivamente. Como normal general:
*- Si es contable, se usa "un + nombre + es".
- Si es incontable, se usa "el + nombre + es".*

En el caso del caballo, si nos referimos a la especie, la especie como tal es incontable, es por eso que se usa "el caballo es...". En el momento en que decimos "un caballo es" ya estamos haciendo un uso más coloquial y no como especie, por lo tanto sería contable, no es la especie sino el individuo de la especie.
Conceptos como "amor" o "libertad" tienen en común ser incontables, del mismo modo que la especie. El que sean abstractos es irrelevante y solo complicaría la explicación.

Ejemplos interesantes son por ejemplo el pan, el agua o el arroz. Nada abstractos, totalmente tangibles, pero incontables como tales (a menos que por ejemplo digamos "una rebanada", "una cucharada" o "un vaso", que los convierte en contables). Por lo tanto se usa "el":
- "El pan se elabora con harina". Si usáramos "un pan", realmente está implícito que nos referimos a "una pieza" de pan, no al pan en sí mismo (similar al caso de la especie).
- Tanto definiendo: "el arroz es un cereal", como valorando: "el arroz es mi comida favorita".

Exactamente igual que con amor (incontable) siempre es "el":
- Tanto definiendo: "el amor es un sentimiento", como valorando: "el amor es lo mejor que hay".

Algo contable, un árbol:
- "Un árbol es un ser vivo".
Algo incontable, una especie concreta de árbol:
- "El olivo es muy común en el Mediterráneo".


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola. Es muy interesante lo que dices y me gustaría contestar con más detenimiento en otro momento, después de haber pensado lo que dices, que ahora lo voy viendo mejor. Es verdad que nunca he usado esas variables de contable e incontable para el español, y puede que sí tengan que ver.

Lo único, así rápido, en cuanto a estos ejemplos últimos:


Wilkko said:


> - "Un árbol es un ser vivo".
> Algo incontable, una especie concreta de árbol:
> - "El olivo es muy común en el Mediterráneo".



Yo los analizaba como:
- "Un árbol es un ser vivo".  → *definir *(definición lexicográfica, _objetiva_). Lo define incluyéndolo en una categoría mayor (más comprehensiva).
- "El olivo es [un tipo de árbol] muy común en el Mediterráneo". → Esta frase podría ser un *ejemplo* de uso en un diccionario, pero *no define *lo que es, _en sí_, *un *olivo. Es decir, para decir que "es muy común en el Mediterráneo" primero hemos de saber que es "un tipo/una especie de árbol", y este, "un ser vivo".

Al menos, para preguntar por una definición, _qué es _algo, yo creo que no decimos *_¿qué es el caballo, el olivo, el hospital?_ sino _un. _
Quizá en la respuesta no sea tan fijo el uso del artículo indefinido como yo pensaba en un principio, aunque de todos modos como "regla práctica", creo, que se puede aplicar (_Es un/una..._) sin que fuera nunca (¿?) un error [excepto con abstractos, o colores]...

Pero, lo dicho, voy a ir reflexionando sobre lo que comentas, que creo que sí empiezo a _ver _algunas cosas.

Un saludo

@Jennifer Weiss, nos las pones complicaditas, ¿eh?


----------



## Şafak

Les agradezco a Ustedes por todas las respuestas, pero el hilo se ha vuelto un poco dificil, por eso yo debería asimilar todo lo que dicen y eso toma tiempo.


----------



## Rosamariama

es así... para todos. Los temas que propones son muy interesantes. Quizá podamos hacer buenas 'aproximaciones'. Pero si lo resolviéramos "bien", sería muy meritorio (que fácil, fácil, no es) .

Saludos.


----------



## Wilkko

Rosamariama said:


> Hola. Es muy interesante lo que dices y me gustaría contestar con más detenimiento en otro momento, después de haber pensado lo que dices, que ahora lo voy viendo mejor. Es verdad que nunca he usado esas variables de contable e incontable para el español, y puede que sí tengan que ver.
> 
> Lo único, así rápido, en cuanto a estos ejemplos últimos:
> 
> 
> Yo los analizaba como:
> - "Un árbol es un ser vivo".  → *definir *(definición lexicográfica, _objetiva_). Lo define incluyéndolo en una categoría mayor (más comprehensiva).
> - "El olivo es [un tipo de árbol] muy común en el Mediterráneo". → Esta frase podría ser un *ejemplo* de uso en un diccionario, pero *no define *lo que es, _en sí_, *un *olivo. Es decir, para decir que "es muy común en el Mediterráneo" primero hemos de saber que es "un tipo/una especie de árbol", y este, "un ser vivo".
> 
> Al menos, para preguntar por una definición, _qué es _algo, yo creo que no decimos *_¿qué es el caballo, el olivo, el hospital?_ sino _un. _
> Quizá en la respuesta no sea tan fijo el uso del artículo indefinido como yo pensaba en un principio, aunque de todos modos como "regla práctica", creo, que se puede aplicar (_Es un/una..._) sin que fuera nunca (¿?) un error [excepto con abstractos, o colores].
> 
> Pero, lo dicho, voy a ir reflexionando sobre lo que comentas, que creo que sí empiezo a _ver _algunas cosas.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> @Jennifer Weiss, nos las pones complicaditas, ¿eh?


Sí, tiene su cosa cambiar el chip para pensar en contable o incontable, realmente no lo hacemos porque al ser nativos sabemos qué toca en cada momento. Recuerdo estudiarlo (o algo así) y ser consciente de ello en clases de inglés, donde es muy similar.
Pero repito, lo objetivo o subjetivo de definición "objetiva"/valoración subjetiva, es exactamente igual, la construcción gramatical es la misma, así que podemos obviar eso.

Para los ejemplos que citas da igual también si el olivo es definido más "académicamente", usé frases al azar.
Por ejemplo, siendo más técnicos con el olivo:
- "El olivo es un árbol pequeño perennifolio, longevo, que puede alcanzar hasta 15 m de altura".
Aquí, como comenté con el caballo (es el mismo caso de especie, incontable), pasan dos cosas, si nos referimos a la especie, que es lo más técnico (y correcto), se usa la de arriba, pero cabe la posibilidad de usar "un olivo es un árbol pequeño...", en cuyo caso no nos referimos a la especie y es un uso más coloquial en el que está implícito que en realidad hablamos de "un ejemplar" de olivo.

En realidad me parece que no tiene mucha complicación si no se va uno mucho por las ramas de olivo.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, @Wilkko. Lo primero, es que no sé si tendrás paciencia ni ganas. 
El caso es que "todo iba bien":

¿Qué es _ *el *__ pan? →  incontable
¿Qué es _ *una*__ mesa? → contable
¿Qué es _ *el *__ amor? → incontable
¿Qué es _*un*__ árbol? → contable
¿Qué es __* un* _ hospital? → contable
hasta que he llegado aquí:

¿Qué es _*un*__ caballo? 
¿Qué es _*un* __ olivo? 
y si quizá (dudo) también podríamos decir:

¿Qué es _*el* __ olivo?
no (no veo) que pudiéramos preguntar:

*¿Qué es _*el*__ caballo? (para referirse a un animal, sonaría casi agramatical).
Y, si quiero preguntar por la _especie_, diría:

¿Qué son *los *caballos?
¿Qué es *un *caballo?
Es decir, con "*un *caballo", en esta pregunta, me refiero a la _especie _(incontable), pero _caballo, _es contable... Y esa duda ahora se trasmite a los anteriores: a por qué en esta misma formulación _árbol _sería incontable pero _olivo _no. Es decir, en la pregunta:

¿Qué es *un* olivo? ¿[in]contable / especie?
"[*El*/*Un *olivo] ¿especie? *es un árbol* ¿contable? / ¿especie? pequeño perennifolio, longevo, que …".
No sé cómo clasificarlos; ni en la secuencia (una clasificación jerárquica) como:

¿Qué es _*un* __ olivo? (¿especie?)
¿Qué es _*un*__ árbol? (¿contable?)
¿Qué es _*un/el*__ ser vivo? (¿...?)
Sospecho que puedo tener un atasco muy bobo, pero no logro salir y "se me ha hecho bola". Por otro lado, y como decía al principio, no tienes el compromiso de 'desliarme', claro, si lo ves complicado, aburrido o tienes cosas mejores que hacer.

Y, de nuevo, *Jennifer*, gracias por "prestarnos" el hilo.


----------



## Wilkko

Un poco por las ramas si te estás yendo jajaja. La duda que se planteaba no era sobre "¿qué es un/el?", sino la definición o valoración, afirmando.
En cualquier caso, "¿qué es el caballo?" sí que me es natural, así como "¿qué es el olivo?".
Digamos que prácticamente cualquier palabra puede llevarse a nivel "concepto" como un todo, y en ese caso es incontable, porque no hablamos de ejemplares o unidades contables de esa palabra. Así que hay que diferenciar entre esos dos aspectos, cómo nos referimos a algo: si es sobre el concepto amplio (puede ser una definición para alguien que no conozca la palabra, por eso "¿qué es el caballo?" puede sonar raro, porque es muy básico), o si es sobre un ejemplar o unidad contable del mismo.

Resumiendo, refiriéndonos a conceptos generales, casi todo puede ser definido/valorado con "el/la _ es" o "los/las", porque estamos en un nivel abstracto que está por encima de poder contarlo o enumerarlo (el nivel de concepto es incontable).

Pero no todo puede ser definido/valorado con "un/una _ es" (como el agua, el mercurio, el dinero o el arroz, que siempre son con "el/la" por ser incontables). "Un/una" está reservado para cosas contables, y cuando se hace con un sustantivo incontable como el pan, es porque implícito está que nos referimos a "una pieza" ("pásame un pan", es realmente "pásame una pieza de pan").


----------



## Rosamariama

Wilkko said:


> La duda que se planteaba no era sobre "¿qué es un/el?", sino la definición o valoración, afirmando.


Hombre, más o menos...:


Jennifer Weiss said:


> Se usa un *el*/*Ø *artículo definido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general:
> *Español*: _El caballo es un animal muy noble. _
> Al mismo tiempo, por lo que sé, en español se puede usar un artículo indefinido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general también :
> *Español*: _Un hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos. _



El caso es que, después de _contar lo incontable_ , @Wilkko, propongo dos “ajustes” al primer esquema (digamos que me ratifico en _casi_ todo lo que puse en #16). Uno:


Rosamariama said:


> - *DEFINIR* _vs._* (DEFINIR + VALORAR)*: Un diccionario puede poner la frase "El caballo es un animal muy noble" como ejemplo de uso, pero esta frase no puede formar parte de la *definición lexicográfica *_en sí_, pues decir que es *noble es una valoración* subjetiva (aunque estuviera de acuerdo todo el planeta, _noble_ sigue siendo un _adjetivo valorativo_. [Creo que esto ocurriría igual en inglés _The horse is a very noble animal_ y, supongo, en ruso].



*Definir *(en sentido estricto)

¿Qué es *un *caballo?
*El caballo es un animal muy noble.
Se ve que esta frase no cumple (no puede cumplir) la función de *definir*: Es decir, no responde a la pregunta [e, insisto, creo que tampoco en inglés, ni en ruso, o en otro idioma, lo haría]. Por cierto, y entre paréntesis: ante la pregunta que decías, Wilkko: "_¿qué es el caballo?"_, la primera respuesta que se me viene a la cabeza es: "_una droga_" (heroína)_._

*- Ejercicio (“cognitivo”)*: Escribir la frase del diálogo donde ahora esta respuesta sí tenga sentido:

¿_________________________? [puede ser interrogativa o no].
El caballo es un animal muy noble.

Para el segundo 'ajuste', sumo:


Wilkko said:


> el pan, el agua o el arroz...


 *incontables*, a: 





Rosamariama said:


> (***) Excepto (como excepción más relevante) cuando nos referimos a [Editado] _*nombres propios*_:_ "_*El *Mulhacén es una montaña" o a _*conceptos *_o *sustantivos*_* abstractos *_(_no tangibles_):
> 
> - ¿Qué es *el *amor/ *la *libertad / *la *asertividad / *la *sororidad? (***un/una).



Creo que, más importante que cómo llamemos a esta categoría (*valoración, opinión*_… _son también otra opción), los ejemplos que se propongan serán el mejor recurso explicativo para su configuración. Además de los anteriores, otros pueden ser:

- *el *dinero / *el *trabajo/ *el *radón / *la *filosofía …

El objetivo de estas explicaciones sería procurar una base consistente, sobre todo para aquellos en cuya L1 *no existen artículos*, ni definidos ni indefinidos.

Y, una vez comprendido (naturalizado, interiorizado) este uso —la función básica representada por:* ¿Qué es un/una…? = Definir*—, ya se vería, progresivamente (_andamiaje_) _todo lo demás. _(Y siempre en caso, y solo en caso, de que la propuesta le resulte operativa al estudiante).


----------



## Wilkko

Rosamariama said:


> Hombre, más o menos...:
> *Español*: _El caballo es un animal muy noble. _
> Al mismo tiempo, por lo que sé, en español se puede usar un artículo indefinido para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general también :
> *Español*: _Un hospital es un lugar donde se trata a los enfermos._


Más o menos no, @Rosamariama , aunque preguntarlo hace pensar que deba concordar con afirmarlo, es meterse en otro jardín diferente al que se propone, que es afirmando. Si se quiere usar para tomarlo como muleta o ayuda de algún tipo sí que lo veo lógico, pero intentar dar una explicación a otros usos es irse por las ramas.

Debo reiterar que creo que lo complicas mucho.
Yendo al caso del caballo que comentas, efectivamente "el caballo" también tiene el significado de heroína, pero eso no anula su uso para referirse al animal. Como comenté: si "¿qué es el caballo?" te suena algo raro (a mí no me suena mal), puede ser porque es algo muy básico, y supongo que no te pasará lo mismo con "¿qué es el ornitorrinco?", pero son exactamente el mismo caso, referencias a la especie, al todo, al concepto.

Y precisamente el caso de la especie (concepto incontable) creo que es útil, porque cuando me refería a "nivel conceptual", es llevar cualquier cosa a un nivel "especie", muy entre comillas, lo que la convierte en incontable, el referirse no a unidades sino a la totalidad. La palabra "cable" por ejemplo, si se lleva a nivel "especie" o nivel concepto, no admite más que "el":
- "El cable se usa en telefonía" -> caso medianamente objetivo.
- "El cable se usa mucho en mi casa" -> opinión de andar por casa.
Da igual si es una definición objetiva, subjetiva u opinión/valoración, es la estructura gramatical y la intención lo que hace que *no* suene bien decir "un cable se usa mucho en mi casa", porque la "especie" cable en este caso no se puede contar.

Yo quitaría de la ecuación cosas que complican como si es algo abstracto o no (al igual que lo subjetivo o no), porque en la práctica da igual, *es que algo sea incontable lo que obliga a usar "el" y no "un"*. Lo que tienen en común "arroz, agua, amor o bondad" es eso, y no hace falta hacer categorías diferentes para tangibles y "sumar" como dices los abstractos o intangibles.

Los nombres propios en general no llevan artículo de ningún tipo en definiciones o valoraciones, pero en casos como "el Mulhacén es...", "el Everest es...", de nuevo como con el pan, se hace referencia implícita a "la montaña Everest/Mulhacén". Esto no pasa (salvo excepciones que entrarían en la misma lógica de la montaña) con nombres de personas o países.


----------



## Rosamariama

Como resumen de estos mensajes que se hacen tan confusos, sí querría destacar, "pasar a limpio", la parte central del argumento con el que yo respondería a la pregunta de #1:


Rosamariama said:


> *Definir *(en sentido estricto)
> 
> ¿Qué es *un *caballo?
> *El caballo es un animal muy noble.
> Se ve que esta frase no cumple (no puede cumplir) la función de *definir*: Es decir, no responde a la pregunta [e, insisto, creo que tampoco en inglés, ni en ruso, o en otro idioma, lo haría].
> 
> *- Ejercicio (“cognitivo”)*: Escribir la frase del diálogo donde ahora esta respuesta sí tenga sentido:
> 
> ¿_________________________? [puede ser interrogativa o no].
> *El *caballo es *un *animal muy _noble_.
> [El desarrollo/fundamento de este planteamiento está en los *posts #16 *y* #24 *de este hilo]



En cuanto a:


Rosamariama said:


> ante la pregunta: "_¿qué es *el *caballo?"_, la primera respuesta que se me viene a la cabeza es: "_*una *droga_" (heroína)_._


me parece un análisis pertinente, con el que, creo -me puedo equivocar- podría coincidir mucha gente (en España, que presupongo que esta palabra de argot, tristemente tan popularizada, será un término local). Y no quiere decir, ni he dicho, que sea excluyente: "lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza" refiere un fenómeno lingüístico (que se presupone) habitual.

Por lo demás, @Wilkko, me parece tremenda esa tendencia que lleva a sustituir el análisis gramatical propuesto por una especie de análisis de las supuestas motivaciones (subterfugios de no sé qué, suele interpretarse que son) por parte del otro.

Puestos en esta perspectiva, no acabo de entender tu fijación con las ramas.


----------



## Wilkko

En todo momento expreso que "creo" que no es tan difícil y que es más simple; es mi impresión cuando veo ramificaciones que se pueden reducir a una sola explicación (como a mi entender irrelevantes -aquí- conceptos como abstracto, subjetivo, etc). Ningún juicio de valor personal ni nada contra tu persona, espero que no nos vayamos a ofender.
Y a las ramificaciones me refiero también (informalmente y medio de broma) con irse por las ramas.



Rosamariama said:


> En cuanto a:
> 
> ante la pregunta: "_¿qué es *el *caballo?"_, la primera respuesta que se me viene a la cabeza es: "_*una *droga_" (heroína)_._
> me parece un análisis pertinente, con el que, creo -me puedo equivocar- podría coincidir mucha gente (en España, que presupongo que esta palabra de argot, tristemente tan popularizada, será un término local). *Y no quiere decir, ni he dicho, que sea excluyente*: "lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza" refiere un fenómeno lingüístico (que se presupone) habitual.


No he dicho que lo hayas dicho, lo digo yo: "que signifique heroína no anula que también se use así para el animal" es mi reflexión.

Creo que te centras mucho en "el caballo", y es posible que la acepción de heroína haga que no puedas concebirlo fácilmente de otra forma o "que te venga primero eso a la cabeza", pero al menos a mí la lógica me dice que no hay diferencia de categoría entre un caballo y un perro, y si podemos preguntar de forma general "¿qué es el perro?", también podemos hacerlo con el caballo.
Tal vez ayude pensar esa pregunta como el título de un libro que describa al animal estilo "atlas del caballo", "¿qué es el caballo?".



Rosamariama said:


> Por lo demás, @Wilkko, me parece tremenda esa tendencia que lleva a sustituir el análisis gramatical propuesto por una especie de análisis de las supuestas motivaciones (subterfugios de no sé qué, suele interpretarse que son) por parte del otro.
> 
> Puestos en esta perspectiva, no acabo de entender tu fijación con las ramas.


En ningún momento hablo de tus motivaciones y, como digo, esto suena a que te lo tomas como algo personal.

Yendo al tema en cuestión, para mí está bastante claro que simplemente: *1. Si hacemos una afirmación/opinión/valoración/definición sobre algo incontable, o el (también incontable) concepto general o especie, usaremos "el/la" "los/las", y, 2. Si nos referimos a una unidad (solo posible con nombres contables) usaremos "un/una"*.


----------



## Rosamariama

Wilkko said:


> Yendo al tema en cuestión, para mí está bastante claro que simplemente: *1. Si hacemos una afirmación/opinión/valoración/definición sobre algo incontable, o el (también incontable) concepto general o especie, usaremos "el/la" "los/las", y, 2. Si nos referimos a una unidad (solo posible con nombres contables) usaremos "un/una"*.


Gracias por esta parte. Es lo que pienso que es interesante, que, como decías en algún momento, para quienes manejan previamente los conceptos de _contable/incontable _(como _conocimiento previo_) parecería que puede serle verdaderamente útil.

La oposición que propongo yo entre la _función comunicativa_ básica _definir _(_s.str._) y una _definición valorativa_, representada en la *imagen* *«definir* _vs _predicado con* adjetivo valorativo»* ("adjetivo valorativo"_ = cualidad intangible_) pretende *dibujar *una _representación mental_ (RM) con base en lo que también considero que son _conocimientos previos _(_definir _y _adj. valorativo _son conceptos universales muy básicos). No sé cómo se habrá entendido mi propuesta, pero no habla de "conceptos abstractos, subjetividad" y esas cosas para la definición de esta estrategia (_cognitiva_ antes que _conceptual_) con la que tratar de explicar el *uso de *(los)* artículos*, en este caso, a quienes en su L1 _no tienen_.

Creo que se ve que simplemente proponemos *dos análisis* distintos para un mismo contenido: *el tuyo* es a nivel del código lingüístico (el análisis de la estructura de la '*unidad sintáctica*'), y *el mío* toma como '*unidad *de análisis' el *enunciado*.

Es decir, mi punto de partida es la _función comunicativa,_ en este caso, la _función primera _de '*definir*_' _(= _¿Qué es un/una...?, _en su formulación más básica), a partir de la cual se analizaría el uso del artículo (que es la pregunta de #1). En esto, simplemente, consistiría esta _estrategia didáctica, _más _pragmática _que _normativa _(como me parece que sí se podría llamar a tu enfoque).

También creo que ambos enfoques podrían ser compatibles (yo lo intenté, como te mostraba en #22, y no lo logré, pero eso no significa nada). Es decir, no tendría por qué plantearse la _cosa _en términos dualistas, de "una buena" "otra mala", siendo que la única "evaluación" que yo considero fiable provendría del estudiante, como también decía:


Rosamariama said:


> en caso, y solo en caso, de que la propuesta le resulte operativa al estudiante).



En este sentido me refería de paso a que sobrarían todas las demás valoraciones; ya no solo si la propuesta es más o menos complicada _en sí, _sino las que se refieren a si el otro "está equivocado", "no entiende" o en qué aspectos de la comprensión "tiene dificultades" [que no has expresado en estos términos, desde luego]):


Wilkko said:


> Más o menos no, @Rosamariama , aunque preguntarlo hace pensar que deba concordar con afirmarlo, es meterse en otro jardín diferente al que se propone, que es afirmando. Si se quiere usar para tomarlo como muleta o ayuda de algún tipo sí que lo veo lógico, pero intentar dar una explicación a otros usos es irse por las ramas.
> 
> Debo reiterar que creo que lo complicas mucho.


lo cito solo a modo de ejemplo con el que responderte a qué tipo de cosas me refería con atribuir _motivaciones _(ilustrándolo la primera parte) y, lo segundo, "Debo reiterar que creo que lo complicas mucho", ilustrando lo que es un comentario que considero "personal" (le dé el valor que le dé o no le dé el destinatario), y más "personal" se va haciendo a medida que el otro se ve en la necesidad de "reiterarlo". No pasa nada, solo que añade _ruido_ innecesario al hilo argumental de las propuestas, haciendo los textos más confusos (y, para mí, no tan agradables de leer, con independencia de que sean mis procesos cognitivos internos, o los de otro, los que sean evaluados). Una solución práctica y elegante creo que sería algo así como: _No entiendo tu planteamiento _(y analizar algún punto concreto relevante para explicarse).

Así, insisto entonces yo en que toda valoración sobre las propuestas prácticas compete únicamente a quien fuera a ponerlas en práctica: una, otra o ambas. A la vez, se sabe que lo que a un estudiante le puede ir muy bien, a otro lo puede dejar frío.

Así que, a ver si tenemos la suerte de recibir algún _feedback. _En todo caso, al menos creo que hemos logrado exponer bien cada uno la propuesta.
Saludos


----------



## Wilkko

Me parece perfecta tu explicación, y admiro la capacidad analítica que tienes. Aunque en mi opinión en este caso particular no es práctica y puede resultar farragosa especialmente a un hablante no nativo como quien pregunta. Si te he seguido hablando de lo abstracto y subjetivo (y cómo eso ramifica sin necesidad) es porque hasta la respuesta anterior usabas versiones previas de tus definiciones que lo incluían, entendiendo yo que no me estabas entendiendo, y por eso probablemente poniendo más énfasis en lo complicado que me parecía que lo estabas haciendo cuando es algo más simple.
Sin tener en cuenta el enfoque; que un nombre sea abstracto o haya intención de definir es irrelevante (se puede definir tanto con "el" como con "un"), y aún más irrelevante si esta pretendida definición es subjetiva o no.
Creo que más allá de enfoques, una explicación concisa y simple, si la hay, es lo ideal.

Como te digo, en ningún momento he pretendido ir a lo personal, sino enfatizar y en todo caso tal vez tomarme confianzas que no tenemos, y me disculpo si te ha podido molestar mi forma de expresarlo.


----------



## Rosamariama

Gracias. No, no has molestado y, al contrario, me has hecho pensar en cosas que no había pensado antes. Pero agradezco igualmente mucho este último post tuyo. Mi única _queja_ (y lo digo acompañándolo de un guiño) es que no "me corrigieras los ejercicios" de #22, que iba yo emocionada con el nuevo planteamiento y me sentí frustrada, creo que es la palabra más adecuada, cuando me atasqué . Me quedo con la duda de si no se podrían combinar bien los dos enfoques y hacer una síntesis de esas geniales. Pero lo dejamos para otro momento, por ahora...  

Un saludo y, de veras, gracias por el interesante debate.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola de nuevo, @Wilkko:
#14, un post muy breve de otro hilo, ilustraría un ‘caso de éxito’ del enfoque discursivo-pragmático (= la _función comunicativa_ como núcleo del análisis) con la definición de una regla operativa, en ese caso para ‘aunque' (+ indicativo/subjuntivo). (A lo mejor ya la conocías).

Aprovecho para dejar aclarado que mi propuesta (la de este hilo) tiene, claro, la intención de _facilitar _este aprendizaje a quienes en su L1 no tienen artículos (y para ser validada o refutada, esto sí lo repito, tendría que ser contrastada por ese 'destinatario meta'). Es decir, es un recurso _exclusivo _que no se propondría a quienes en su L1 sí poseen artículos (= algún tipo de _conocimiento previo _de este 'elemento').  

Asimismo, la respuesta está _personalizada_, digamos, tomando como punto de partida la idea (≈ _regla_) tal y como se expresa en #1:


Jennifer Weiss said:


> Se usa un artículo definido *para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general*:
> [...]
> Al mismo tiempo, ... se puede usar un artículo indefinido *para hablar de algo o alguien en sentido general también* :


idea que yo no sabría aclarar mejor que como se ha hecho en inglés (y que podría ser también más o menos transferible al español [en negrita]):


gengo said:


> Yes, that sounds perfectly natural. However, "hospital" may be a bit unusual, since in AmEn we usually use the definite article to talk about being admitted: She's in the hospital. (They don't do this in BrEn: She's in hospital.)
> 
> Therefore, while "a" would be preferred for most such nouns, both articles can be used for hospital.
> 
> _A*/Un* hospital is a*/un* place where the sick receive treatment._ (general statement)
> _The*/El* hospital is a*/un* place where the sick receive treatment._ (can refer to all hospitals, or one specific hospital)
> 
> However:
> A*/Un* garage is a*/un* place to park a car. (general statement)
> The*/El *garage is a*/el* place to park a car. (referring to a specific garage)



En cualquier caso, el planteamiento de Jennifer no parece poder llegar a ser muy operativo [de ahí la idea de *DEFINIR* _vs._* (DEFINIR + VALORAR) *para tratar de deshacer _ese _nudo], sino que ilustraría lo que no pocas veces ocurre al intentar operar con la gramática normativa más tradicional, por lo general, ajena a toda consideración _cognitiva _en su descripción "funcional" (no así tu propuesta).

Hala, ya me he _quedao _a gusto. 

Un saludo
☘


----------



## Wilkko

Hola de nuevo, me ha dejado un poco descolocado el link al post 14 de ese otro hilo, supongo que te refieres es a un modo de explicar las cosas que quieres defender. De la misma forma me cuesta un poco unir el puzle de todo lo demás (no usaré la palabra rama, lo prometo).

Es la parte que citas de gengo la que veo algo más clara, y la que se asemeja a lo que he usado para mi conclusión varias veces:
1. *Si *hacemos una afirmación/opinión/valoración/definición sobre algo *incontable*, o el (también incontable) *concepto general o especie*, usaremos "*el/la*" "*los/las*".
2. *Si *nos referimos (en esa afirmación/valoración/definición) *a una unidad *(*solo posible *con *nombres contables*) usaremos "*un/una*".


----------



## Rosamariama

Wilkko said:


> no usaré la palabra rama, lo prometo


 (no lo puedes evitar) 

Creo que tiene que ver con lo que comentamos de 'cambiar el chip' para pensar en un esquema, sea cual sea, que se le presenta a uno como nuevo. En este sentido insistía en lo de un enfoque 'cognitivo-pragmático' (lo de 'oración' _vs '_enunciado' como unidad de análisis). Pensé que la descripción de Matte Bon en 14, uno de sus más sonados 'éxitos', podría servir para explicarme. Pero ya lo dejo; palabra de honor. 

Gracias por responder, que no es poco.


----------



## Wilkko

Es muy académico lo de Matte Bon, pero para esto y casi todo diría que la teoría o los enfoques son útiles solo si son certeros.
Creo que es fundamental en este caso tener en cuenta ciertas cosas y *no otras* porque derivan en explicaciones que no son definitivas.

Por si te sirve para cambiar el chip:
Si podemos usar "El garaje es un lugar para aparcar el coche" o "Un garaje es un lugar para aparcar el coche", lo que difiere entre ambas es a qué nos referimos:
En la primera ("el garaje", también serviría "los garajes son lugares..."), nos referimos al concepto, a modo de especie.
En la segunda ("un garaje"), nos referimos a la unidad.

El mismo objetivo se cumple en ambas, definir/opinar. El uso del nombre, o *cómo nos referimos* a él, es diferente en ambas.
Esto no es lo mismo con "arroz" (incontable): "Un arroz es un cereal" es incorrecto (no puede uno referirse a una unidad) y se usa "El arroz es un cereal".
(En esto hay matices diferentes en inglés, me centro en la explicación en castellano).

En el buscador encuentro esta definición de contable o incontable en castellano:
"Una forma de clasificar los sustantivos es en* contables e incontables. *Como su propio nombre indica, los sustantivos contables designan cosas que se pueden contar y los incontables cosas que no se pueden contar en unidades".

Desde ese concepto vuelvo a plantear mi conclusión por si es más clara tras explicar lo anterior:
-> En una definición (opinable o no) u opinión general de la forma:  artículo (el/la, los/las, un/una) + sustantivo + es/son:
*1.* Si nos referimos a algo incontable, o el (también incontable) concepto general o especie, usaremos "el/la" "los/las".
*2.* Si nos referimos a una unidad (solo posible con nombres contables) usaremos "un/una".


----------



## Rosamariama

Wilkko said:


> Es muy académico lo de Matte Bon, pero para esto y casi todo diría que la teoría o los enfoques son útiles solo si son certeros.
> Creo que es fundamental en este caso tener en cuenta ciertas cosas y *no otras* porque derivan en explicaciones que no son definitivas.


¡Santa Bárbara bendita! ¿muy académico distinguir entre *Información nueva*/*Información del contexto* (_información previa compartida_) observando el contexto en, por ejemplo, los ejemplos que pongo (que pone él)?: "Aunque seas mi hermano esto es una empresa" = _información previa compartida_ [en el enlace ofrece, claro, muchos más ejemplos].

Y de acuerdo con que no es definitivo (nada lo es: ¡viva el principio de incertidumbre!), pero "te reto" a que busques un caso en el que no opere. Probablemente lo hallarás, pero no tan _fácil_, lo que es lo mismo que decir que la operatividad de esta regla es _amplia _(de las que conozco para este uso, sin duda, la _más_).


Wilkko said:


> "Una forma de clasificar los sustantivos es en* contables e incontables. *Como su propio nombre indica, los sustantivos contables designan cosas que se pueden contar y los incontables cosas que no se pueden contar en unidades".


Hombre, ahí llego . Lo que me pasó con esta idea (y sigo contemplando, como te decía, que pueda ser debido a un atasco bobo) te lo decía en #22, cómo no supe aplicar la norma al llegar a:


Rosamariama said:


> Y, si quiero preguntar por la _especie_, diría:
> 
> ¿Qué son *los *caballos?
> ¿Qué es *un *caballo?
> Es decir, con "*un *caballo", en esta pregunta, me refiero a la _especie _(incontable), pero _caballo, _es contable... Y esa duda ahora se trasmite a los anteriores: a por qué en esta misma formulación _árbol _sería incontable pero _olivo _no. Es decir, en la pregunta:
> 
> ¿Qué es *un* olivo? ¿[in]contable / especie?
> "[*El*/*Un *olivo] ¿especie? *es un árbol* ¿contable? / ¿especie? pequeño perennifolio, longevo, que …".
> No sé cómo clasificarlos; ni en la secuencia (una clasificación jerárquica) como:
> 
> ¿Qué es _*un* __ olivo? (¿especie?)
> ¿Qué es _*un*__ árbol? (¿contable?)
> ¿Qué es _*un/el*__ ser vivo? (¿...?)



Es decir, si es verdad que me _cautivó _tu propuesta en:


Wilkko said:


> En el caso del caballo, si nos referimos a la especie, la especie como tal es incontable, es por eso que se usa "el caballo es...". En el momento en que decimos "un caballo es" ya estamos haciendo un uso más coloquial y no como especie, por lo tanto sería contable, no es la especie sino el individuo de la especie.
> Conceptos como "amor" o "libertad" tienen en común ser incontables, del mismo modo que la especie. El que sean abstractos es irrelevante y solo complicaría la explicación.
> 
> Ejemplos interesantes son por ejemplo el pan, el agua o el arroz. Nada abstractos, totalmente tangibles, pero incontables como tales (a menos que por ejemplo digamos "una rebanada", "una cucharada" o "un vaso", que los convierte en contables). Por lo tanto se usa "el":
> - "El pan se elabora con harina". Si usáramos "un pan", realmente está implícito que nos referimos a "una pieza" de pan, no al pan en sí mismo (similar al caso de la especie).
> - Tanto definiendo: "el arroz es un cereal", como valorando: "el arroz es mi comida favorita".
> 
> Exactamente igual que con amor (incontable) siempre es "el":
> - Tanto definiendo: "el amor es un sentimiento", como valorando: "el amor es lo mejor que hay".
> 
> Algo contable, un árbol:
> - "Un árbol es un ser vivo".
> Algo incontable, una especie concreta de árbol:
> - "El olivo es muy común en el Mediterráneo".


cuando fui a aplicarla en relación con la _función_, casi diría, más básica del lenguaje:


Rosamariama said:


> '*definir*_' _(= _¿Qué es un/una...?, _en su formulación más básica)


"No (me) funcionó".

Hay diferencias (y en principio esto no sería para los estudiantes, o no _a la vez _que la anterior propuesta didáctica) entre:

- ¿Qué es *el *caballo?
- *El *caballo es un animal cuadrúpedo e implume...
= "definir las características principales" de ese _algo_, ya conocido. (P. ej., en un examen).

_≠ "_preguntar por algo que _no se sabe lo que es"_ ("¿Qué es '_*un *_caballo'/ '_*un *_gamusino'?").

≠ "¿Qué es [*Ø*] 'caballo'/ '_horse_'?", donde estamos preguntando = _¿Qué significa la palabra 'caballo'/ 'horse'? _
(en una explicación muy rápida que no sé si se entenderá).

Por otro lado, supongo que lo de _nombre abstracto / cualidad no tangible _debe de seguir siendo un contenido de Primaria, universal (me puedo equivocar); una distinción con nada particularmente raro o complicado, así como que, por rizar el rizo, explicarle a alguien que no tiene artículos las diferencia entre "el pan" y "un pan" para explicarle el uso de los artículos _un/el_ no parece que requeriría menos dedicación que diferenciar _concreto vs abstracto_.


----------



## Wilkko

Rosamariama said:


> ¡Santa Bárbara bendita! ¿muy académico distinguir entre *Información nueva*/*Información del contexto* (_información previa compartida_) observando el contexto en, por ejemplo, los ejemplos que pongo (que pone él)?: "Aunque seas mi hermano esto es una empresa" = _información previa compartida_ [en el enlace ofrece, claro, muchos más ejemplos].


Con "es muy académico lo de Matte Bon" me refería a que suena académico citarle y aplicar su técnica específica, no a si esa técnica es compleja o no.


Rosamariama said:


> Y de acuerdo con que no es definitivo (nada lo es: ¡viva el principio de incertidumbre!)


Efectivamente, no creo en verdades absolutas, pero la lengua a veces sigue una lógica estilo matemático, y desde luego que puede haber explicaciones medianamente concisas.


Rosamariama said:


> Hombre, ahí llego


Sé que llegas, si no he puesto "es de Perogrullo esta definición" es por no entrar en terrenos algo más delicados.


Rosamariama said:


> cuando fui a aplicarla en relación con la _función_, casi diría, más básica del lenguaje:
> '*definir*_' _(= _¿Qué es un/una...?, _en su formulación más básica)


Esto ya lo comentamos, y mi opinión era que no es necesario (como fin en el que centrarse), además de que no he encontrado ejemplo en el que no se pueda preguntar por una definición con "¿qué es el/la?".


Rosamariama said:


> - ¿Qué es *el *caballo?
> - *El *caballo es un animal cuadrúpedo...


Parece que, aunque no lo digas abiertamente , ya sí que aceptas que "¿qué es el caballo?" es algo perfectamente posible de preguntar.


Rosamariama said:


> Por otro lado, supongo que lo de _nombre abstracto = cualidad no tangible _debe de seguir siendo un contenido de Primaria, universal (me puedo equivocar); una distinción con nada particularmente raro o complicado


A lo que he hecho referencia anteriormente con lo de abstracto es a que lo empleabas como parte necesaria de la respuesta a este tema, no como una explicación paralela sin más.


Rosamariama said:


> así como que, por rizar el rizo, explicarle a alguien que no tiene artículos las diferencia entre "el pan" y "un pan" para explicarle el uso de los artículos _un/el_ no parece que requeriría menos dedicación que diferenciar _concreto vs abstracto_.


Cuando explico "el pan", "un pan", estoy ahondando en un concepto que tiene que ver con mi explicación, cómo funcionan los nombres contables/incontables en castellano (al igual que también me parece que es interesante el ejemplo de "el Mulhacén" para entender excepciones con contables/incontables).

En todo caso, no pretendo ser categórico, por supuesto estoy totalmente abierto a que se ponga en duda la conclusión a la que llego sobre lo que se pregunta en el hilo, o se le encuentren incoherencias.


----------



## Rosamariama

Lo primero, decirte que eres de los foristas menos categóricos que he leído, eso que vaya por delante (no me lo has parecido en ningún momento).

Lo demás... no acabaríamos: me dan ganas de seguir respondiendo, cosa por cosa, pero me reprimo, que sé que no íbamos a acabar hasta el infinito y más allá...

Bueno, una cosa solo: lo de "El olivo es un árbol *pequeño *... que puede alcanzar *hasta 15 m de altura*", te quiero ver yo explicándolo (bromita).

Hasta otros hilos y enredos, que seguro que nos encontraremos en ellos.


----------



## Wilkko

Culpa a la wikipedia de lo del olivo .
¡Salud!


----------



## Rosamariama




----------

